# Flounder gigging Port O'Connor. Peak season approaching



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

The gigging action has been great when the weather cooperates and let's us get out on the water. Recent rains have helped cool the water off allowing the flounder to move up into some areas that may have been too hot a few weeks ago. Of course we've had to move around a bit to avoid the runoff and off colored water.

Sandy bottom has been the consistent pattern lately, some nights they are all up tight to the grass line, while other nights it's a deep water night. Focusing on sand bars and flats that are 30-50 yards off the bank in 2-3' of water can sometimes be the ticket.

There is still quite a bit of drifting grass that is piling up in areas. These areas are tempting as the water is clear, but as of late - not very productive.

As we approach the next several weeks of the season, things are going to become a lot more fun. Quicker trips, bigger flounder, and clearer water will start to take over as the temps begin to fall. We are on the edge of the peak season for flounder gigging. Booking will become slim as returning customers have booked this time of year anticipating the bigger flounder.

*Remember - the gigging season closes on November 1st

I have the following dates open on my boat

August 27
September 1,2,4,17,23
October 1,6,13-15,27,31 (Oct 31 will have to stop at midnight - no exception)

My partner boats are open the following dates.

August 26-31
September 1,2,4,6,7,8,9-15,23-29
October 1,4-13,21-24,28,29

December is wide open. We are allowed to start gigging again on December 1st with a 2 flounder per person limit until December 15th, then the limit returns to 5 per person This is the time to go after trophy flounder and will be the end of the flounder run as they migrate to the gulf for the winter.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Call, text 3617812161
Email [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

